# V60 and Porlex Tall Grinder Settings - Taste Improvements.



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi All

Recently I've been playing around with my V60 and Porlex grinder trying to get a decent tasting cup.

I'm using 20g coffee, 13 clicks on the porlex, with a brew water weight of 320g (1:16 ratio). I pour 50g and bloom for 40 seconds and then slowly pour so all the water is in by 2 min 30. I always do this to keep consistent. It's then taking over 5 minutes to fully brew and for the water to move right through the coffee.

The issue I'm having is, for me, I still find it bitter but can't go any coarser on the Porlex as I struggle to feel the clicks past about 13. If I can't go any coarser do I use less water or more water to try and reduce the bitterness? I understand that ratio is the biggest factor for extraction. It feels right to say I should be using less water as there will be less water in contact with the grounds therefore extracting less.

Can anyone advise if that's right, and if not perhaps make a suggestion?

Thanks.


----------



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

@MWJB I reckon you might have the answer for me &#8230;.please. 😊


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mm391 said:


> @MWJB I reckon you might have the answer for me &#8230;.please. 😊


 You change the ratio to change the strength, personally I brew at more like 1:15, if you go too weak the silt in the cup can be more of an issue.

Are you pouring constantly from the end of bloom to 2:30? If so you are probably over-agitating. If you over-agitate your cups will be bitter, irrespective of extraction. It might also be causing the filter to clog.

Somehow you're getting the water in fast, but it's taking a long time to drain, and 13 on a Porlex is fairly coarse.

Keep the kettle spout as low as you can, let the water drop from the spout. Only pour in spirals when you have no standing liquid over the bed, when you do have standing liquid, switch to centre pour.

I don't often make drip brews that big but try 21g coffee, pour 40g of water every 20s (each pour taking 10-15s) up to 320g, note when last water goes in, note dry bed. Give it a liking score. A video would be good. I'm not saying this is the answer, just square 1.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I'd suggest trying 12g to 200g or 15g to 250g to speed it up a bit. Divide the water into 4 equal amounts and start each pour as the previous pour has almost drained (as you can start seeing grinds) let us know how you get on

What beans are you using?


----------



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank you @MWJB and @James811. Kudos for such quick replies.

@MWJB, yes I'm pouring consistently from the end of the bloom. I will slow this down and try your suggestion and attempt to get a decent video.

@James811 I'll try your suggestion too. I'm using beans from Wood St Coffee, grown in La Leona, Guatemala and they were roasted just before Xmas.

Certainly finding brewing harder to dial in than Espresso. But I enjoy the process of brewing and the results much more. Plus I'm being stubborn and using a hand grinder and not my Niche as my Niche is bang on for my espresso beans at the moment and don't want to change it. Might even look at getting a Wilfa or Ode to replace the Porlex.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mm391 said:


> Certainly finding brewing harder to dial in than Espresso. But I enjoy the process of brewing and the results much more. Plus I'm being stubborn and using a hand grinder and not my Niche as my Niche is bang on for my espresso beans at the moment and don't want to change it. Might even look at getting a Wilfa or Ode to replace the Porlex.


 It's not any harder than espresso, certainly you should be ball park within a handful of brews, plus a little fine tuning.

But you just have to know what you have done so you can repeat/tweak it. The rate at which you pour the water = consistency.

Your grinder isn't the limiting factor so far. By all means replace it for one that is less effort, but it's not preventing you from making a decent brew.


----------

